# Update 20.7.1 is now out



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got 20.7.1 on all my units Bolt + minis and Roamio, no time yet to see what new, but the reboot does not change the My Shows left hand column that I have hidden.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Forced a connection and a restart, Roamio now has 20.7.1RC2. Not on the priority list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> Forced a connection and a restart, Roamio now has 20.7.1RC2. Not on the priority list.


My basic Roamio on the list is getting it now. My other box, not on the list, has not received it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

So far, the only change I've seen is a new menu item under "Find TV, Movies, & Videos". It says "Add & Manage Video Apps". Saves you from having to go through Settings / Channels.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

andyf said:


> So far, the only change I've seen is a new menu item under "Find TV, Movies, & Videos". It says "Add & Manage Video Apps". Saves you from having to go through Settings / Channels.


Like I do that all the time. Ha !


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

Forced connection, data took a long time to load (but the download was instant) and still on 20.6.3.RC15


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I think this fixed the re-sort of folders/shows after a reboot also.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think this fixed the re-sort of folders/shows after a reboot also.


It seems that way. No more Video Providers as was posted.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Not surprisingly, this release does NOT fix H.264 HME streaming issue that 20.6.3 broke. It's likely that will never get fixed.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> It seems that way. No more Video Providers as was posted.


it now has the add and manage video providers in the channels menu replacing video providers menu.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> it now has the add and manage video providers in the channels menu replacing video providers menu.


Wasn't that a Bolt feature previously?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Wasn't that a Bolt feature previously?


 I have only roamio's so I don't know


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

One v2 Mini on the list updated. Non-list Mini not updated.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

My Roamio now has the Netflix automatic start disease which is not as bad as I thought it would be. If I select Audio or Episodes, the show pauses, which apparently does Not add to Continue watching. I hope.

Netflix Tivo Info button now includes the connection speed, for DareDevil S1E7, 1.96Mbps / 1080. Now that is nice.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

They added "Keep until" to the Roamio and Premiere recording defaults. I guess it's been there on Bolts but I don't have one.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Did this release fix the issue with Dolby Digital dropping out and having to go to Settings to get the DD to take again? I guess it's a matter of time to see if that bug still creeps up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Not surprisingly, this release does NOT fix H.264 HME streaming issue that 20.6.3 broke. It's likely that will never get fixed.


What issue is that?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> What issue is that?


Prior to 20.6.3 it used to be possible to stream mp4 container with H.264 video and AC3 or AAC audio via HME (such as with streambaby) to TiVo natively without any transcoding, but now that's broken and the only workaround is to force transcode to mpeg2. Given that TiVo has essentially dropped support for HMO and HME I doubt it will ever be fixed. PLEX is a poor substitute at least for Roamio and earlier platforms.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Prior to 20.6.3 it used to be possible to stream mp4 container with H.264 video and AC3 or AAC audio via HME (such as with streambaby) to TiVo natively without any transcoding, but now that's broken and the only workaround is to force transcode to mpeg2. Given that TiVo has essentially dropped support for HMO and HME I doubt it will ever be fixed. PLEX is a poor substitute at least for Roamio and earlier platforms.


I wish TiVo would setup a native process for streaming from a local share. I tried stream-baby and I wasn't a huge fan - I do use Plex quite a bit, but it seems unnecessary.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Prior to 20.6.3 it used to be possible to stream mp4 container with H.264 video and AC3 or AAC audio via HME (such as with streambaby) to TiVo natively without any transcoding, but now that's broken and the only workaround is to force transcode to mpeg2. Given that TiVo has essentially dropped support for HMO and HME I doubt it will ever be fixed. PLEX is a poor substitute at least for Roamio and earlier platforms.


Ahh.. ok. I thought you were referring to streaming H.264 channels between boxes.

Yeah they seem to be slowly eliminating all HME functions so I wouldn't expect this to ever return.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> Did this release fix the issue with Dolby Digital dropping out and having to go to Settings to get the DD to take again? I guess it's a matter of time to see if that bug still creeps up.


I've found a faster work around for that is to turn off the video window and turn it back on.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the updated Netflix UI yesterday. It's fluctuating resolutions a lot - 1080p one minute, then 240p the next. I don't recall having this issue with the older version; it would lock on to 1080p and very rarely fallback to a lower resolution. It also takes much longer to get to 1080p in the new version.

On the positive side, the random audio dropouts may have been fixed. And the "instant replay" and skip ahead buttons appear to behave better/more consistently in this version. They were hit-or-miss in the past, but now they reliably advance/rewind 10 seconds at a time.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

bradleys said:


> I wish TiVo would setup a native process for streaming from a local share. I tried stream-baby and I wasn't a huge fan - I do use Plex quite a bit, but it seems unnecessary.


TiVo is clearly utterly uninterested in doing anything users would find useful unless they can think of a way to "monetize" it. Your own content going directly to your own TiVo? That's not going to be a revenue source :-(.

My new LG TV has a DLNA client that can play all my local content, plus all the other apps on the LG TV are faster and easier to use than the TiVo apps, so the TiVo gets used for cable TV and that's about it. Plus my new oppo UHD disc player also has just about every form of network connectivity you can imagine. It can play content from a NFS filesystem, a Windows style SMB share, and also via DLNA. Just two examples of folks who make products with the user in mind first.


----------



## KwikSilvr (Mar 26, 2002)

I have an older Samsung DLP and i get a "searching for signal" when i first play a recording, go back to live TV, or on any trick play (replay, 30s skip, etc). Very annoying. Video comes in after a few seconds

Had the same issue with the first release of a previous firmware (20.4 maybe?) and it was fixed by a subsequent update. Guess now i'm hoping for another fix.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like music playback from pyTivo shares is fixed. Yay!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

mrizzo80 said:


> 1080p


How many Mbps for 1080p ?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

jth tv said:


> How many Mbps for 1080p ?


I think it was 7.xx for a 16x9 show like _The 100_. And I think 4.xx for _Cheers_, which is 4x3.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like music playback from pyTivo shares is fixed. Yay!


Well now I need to sign up for this. 

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like music playback from pyTivo shares is fixed. Yay!


Works from Desktop also.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

2.7.1 stopped my HDMI from working in some situations. Normally I have my Bolt + in high stand-by so when I go to watch my 80" Sharp HDTV I turn on the TV and sound system, then hit the TiVo button, the Bolt wakes up in less than a second, no problem. Last night I had to stop watching my TiVo for about an hour and turn off the TV. When I got back and turn on the TV, no picture, I finally solved the problem by pulling out the HDMI cable from the Bolt + and pluged it back in, so for me unless the Bolt is in standby, that what I have to do, do I need a better HDMI cable, the Bolt + calls my HDMI cable 1.xx, is there a 2.xx cable that might work better ?


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like music playback from pyTivo shares is fixed. Yay!





JoeKustra said:


> Works from Desktop also.


With the 20.7.1 update, Music playback is also working again from my Netgear ReadyNAS when playing on the Roamio Basic. However, it still doesn't work on either of my v1 Mini's. Music playback on my Premiere's never stopped working, and still works fine with this update.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Both of mine have called in today and no update 7 for either yet. Now that you guys are all talking about it, it's in my head. LMAO at self.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

news4me2 said:


> With the 20.7.1 update, Music playback is also working again from my Netgear ReadyNAS when playing on the Roamio Basic. However, it still doesn't work on either of my v1 Mini's. Music playback on my Premiere's never stopped working, and still works fine with this update.


I am _so_ jealous that you have a Netgear ReadyNAS--like the Airstream of TiVo attached storage.  As a lurker at it, have you found that it works well?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

lessd said:


> 2.7.1 stopped my HDMI from working in some situations. Normally I have my Bolt + in high stand-by so when I go to watch my 80" Sharp HDTV I turn on the TV and sound system, then hit the TiVo button, the Bolt wakes up in less than a second, no problem. Last night I had to stop watching my TiVo for about an hour and turn off the TV. When I got back and turn on the TV, no picture, I finally solved the problem by pulling out the HDMI cable from the Bolt + and pluged it back in, so for me unless the Bolt is in standby, that what I have to do, do I need a better HDMI cable, the Bolt + calls my HDMI cable 1.xx, is there a 2.xx cable that might work better ?


Just use the cable that came with the bolt if that is still saying that then you have a connection issue. If your bolt connected to your sound system? That may not pass 4k


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm noticing a random playback delay when skipping/FF'ing around in a recording, seems to affect mpeg4 channels on Comcast here. The screen either freezes for a second or two then resumes or you don't get sound for the same period then it resumes playing after a skip.

This is definitely new with the update, and just a minor annoyance. It also doesn't happen on every skip.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

The new update for my Roamio Basic on Comcast cable has messed up my 2x fast forward. The new 2x speed is choppier, harder to view, and inconsistent on how far back it rewinds when you hit the play button. Sometimes hitting the play button during 2x pauses the video instead of going to standard play. The 1x and 3x speeds work fine, same as before the update, its just the 2x speed that I'm complaining about.

*Edit:*
I can get the 2x to work properly if I go to 3x and then drop back to 2x. Pain in the butt, but at least I can get to work the way I want it to.


----------



## Mgalin (Jan 7, 2002)

Yea I think this update needs some more additional QA. My Roamio Pro has randomly rebooted 1-2 times a day, while watching TV. Atleast it only takes 3-4 minutes to re-boot.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

has anybody with more than one Tivo have one update, but not the other even when both were added to the priority list at the same time?


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Mgalin said:


> Yea I think this update needs some more additional QA. My Roamio Pro has randomly rebooted 1-2 times a day, while watching TV. Atleast it only takes 3-4 minutes to re-boot.


Same here. Bolt+ spontaneously rebooted twice today when trying to play a recording from another Bolt+. Not good.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> has anybody with more than one Tivo have one update, but not the other even when both were added to the priority list at the same time?


The update hit my Roamio OTA Sunday, but not my Mini as yet. Both were added to the priority list at the same time. It was the same way with 20.6.3. I don't recall how many days later that the Mini got it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hapster85 said:


> The update hit my Roamio OTA Sunday, but not my Mini as yet. Both were added to the priority list at the same time. It was the same way with 20.6.3. I don't recall how many days later that the Mini got it.


It took a day or two after my Roamio received the update before a Mini received it.

My Roamio and Mini not on the priority list did not receive updates.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> has anybody with more than one Tivo have one update, but not the other even when both were added to the priority list at the same time?


I would add the TiVo without the update again.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Sixto said:


> Same here. Bolt+ spontaneously rebooted twice today when trying to play a recording from another Bolt+. Not good.


When did your Bolts get updated, Sixto? I know from another forum I put my Bolt+ and three minis on the priority list a day before you last week, but still no updates pending here, Monday morning. I wonder how they determine who gets updated and when?


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> When did your Bolts get updated, Sixto? I know from another forum I put my Bolt+ and three minis on the priority list a day before you last week, but still no updates pending here, Monday morning. I wonder how they determine who gets updated and when?


Hi. I got the update Saturday afternoon (3/4) by forcing a call, for both Bolt+'s, I had added them to the priority list on Friday. I also did the Roamio Plus as well and one of the Mini's, and left the other 3 Mini's to happen naturally.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Sixto said:


> Hi. I got the update Saturday afternoon (3/4) by forcing a call, for both Bolt+'s, I had added them to the priority list on Friday. I also did the Roamio Plus as well and one of the Mini's, and left the other 3 Mini's to happen naturally.


I've tried forcing updates daily since Friday, and no love. I'm on the phone with TiVo now to figure out why the priority update page isn't working as quickly for me. Had the same issue with 20.6.3.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I added my 2 Roamio Pros and 1 Mini to the priority list last week, but none have received the update yet.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Just got off the phone with TiVo. They see my boxes on the priority list, but apparently the update sequence is determined by a few different factors, including name alphabetical order and ISP.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo. They see my boxes on the priority list, but apparently the update sequence is determined by a few different factors, including name alphabetical order and ISP.


That's weird.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, it has to be done somehow. Regardless, it'll come . . . .


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I can confirm that the audio issue when bringing a A/V receiver in and out of standby is fixed with the 20.7.1 RC2 update. It was mentioned earlier so I signed up both my units last night and received the update on both units early this afternoon. This started with the skip mode/quick mode update from December of 2015 and was made even worse with the 20.6.3 release. Hopefully this does not get undone with future releases.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I have posted Release Notes here:
20.7.1 Release Notes


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> I have posted Release Notes here:
> 20.7.1 Release Notes


Intermittent audio dropout fix? The dropouts that can be recovered after a few rewinds? The audio dropouts that several us here were asked to participate in some trial software/firmware? Any fix for that? If not, can TiVo at least let us know that it's unfixable? Thanks!


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

When will the Hulu issue be sorted out?
There is a fairly long running thread here where people (myself included) have problems with hulu dropouts (and eventually freezing) after about an hour.

Anyone else experiencing constant Hulu freezing?


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Steve said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo. They see my boxes on the priority list, but apparently the update sequence is determined by a few different factors, including name alphabetical order and ISP.


Ah, maybe with my ISP being Xfinity, that's why I haven't seen it show up yet.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

My Mini updated but my XL4 didn't (both were added to the list a couple of days ago). Now my Mini can't see the XL4 :-(


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tivolocity said:


> Ah, maybe with my ISP being Xfinity, that's why I haven't seen it show up yet.


I added our Roamio Pro over the weekend and it's pending a restart now. Just waiting for our 8pm show to finish to go ahead and restart it manually (we're with Comcast as well).

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jth tv said:


> My Roamio now has the Netflix automatic start disease which is not as bad as I thought it would be. If I select Audio or Episodes, the show pauses, which apparently does Not add to Continue watching. I hope.
> 
> Netflix Tivo Info button now includes the connection speed, for DareDevil S1E7, 1.96Mbps / 1080. Now that is nice.


I think it always showed the encode speed. It just used to be in Kbps. While now it's in Mbps.

Of course they also brought it back. Every device I tried recently has the info display now. While it had disappeared from them a few months ago.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

As my most hated U.S. Senator would say, "a nothing burger"...not unexpected. All works the same and was "fine" to begin with, for me that is. I guess if you only use it as a DVR, all is well.

_I THOUGHT THAT WAS SO STUPID WHEN HE SAID THAT, BUT IT DOES APPLY TO THIS "UPDATE"...JUST SAYIN'_


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

the option under find shows, " find by time" has that always been there?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo. They see my boxes on the priority list, but apparently the update sequence is determined by a few different factors, including name alphabetical order and ISP.


FWIW, my Bolt+ got the update early this morning, almost a week after I put it on the priority list (Thursday). My ISP here in NY is Optimum (Cablevision). No love for my 3 minis yet. They went on the list at the same time.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> the option under find shows, " find by time" has that always been there?


My 20.6.3 mini shows "find by time" under "Manage Recordings and One Pass".


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Steve said:


> My 20.6.3 mini shows "find by time" under "Manage Recordings and One Pass".


You are correct. I mis spoke.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And my Roamio got it the night I put it on the list. So I guess the lesson is, there's no way to tell.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And my Roamio got it the night I put it on the list. So I guess the lesson is, there's no way to tell.


It does seem like Roamios get updates before Bolts, based on past upgrades. Out of curiosity, who's your ISP?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> It does seem like Roamios get updates before Bolts, based on past upgrades. Out of curiosity, who's your ISP?


It does strike me as odd that Margret posted the release notes in the Bolt Forum. Usually they are posted here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steve said:


> It does seem like Roamios get updates before Bolts, based on past upgrades. Out of curiosity, who's your ISP?


Comcast/Xfinity


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

If they did it by ISP subscriber size, Cablevision (my company) ranks 7th, overall, behind Comcast, Time-Warner, AT&T, Verizon, Century Link and Charter. The CSR told me that engineering told him ISP and alphabetical order were just a couple of factors, though. E.g., I put my 3 minis on the priority list at the same time as the Bolt+. Just forced network connections again and still nothing.

Leichtman Research Group | Press Releases


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I had put my Roamio, Premiere and Mini on the priority list Friday afternoon (eastern time). They all downloaded the update during the call Saturday morning, so the turnaround was under 24 hours. I have Comcast.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> It does strike me as odd that Margret posted the release notes in the Bolt Forum. Usually they are posted here.


I think she's posted in the Bolt forum before. And before the Bolt was released, she regularly posted about new releases in the Roamio forum. (I remember some Premiere owners getting upset about that.) I do wish she'd post here instead.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Steve said:


> It does seem like Roamios get updates before Bolts, based on past upgrades. Out of curiosity, who's your ISP?


WHo your internet is with has zero relation to when you get your update. It's random and that's that.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I put my Roamio Pro and two Minis on the Priority List two days ago. This morning all are updated to 20.7.1RC2. 

The big issue to me prior to this latest update was that I had to press Tivo->Settings & Messages->Settings to get Dolby 5.1 when using my Denon 6200 avr. Then I had to press Tivo->Settings & Messages->Settings to get LPCM 2.0 when passing through audio to my Panasonic Plasma TV. 20.7.1RC2 fixes this.

The other issue for me was that my Tivos would not remember my My Shows preferred sort order. This is now fixed.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I think it always showed the encode speed. It just used to be in Kbps. While now it's in Mbps.
> 
> Of course they also brought it back. Every device I tried recently has the info display now. While it had disappeared from them a few months ago.


I like knowing if we getting what we paid for. Meaning seeing the fps indication of 4k etc


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve said:


> FWIW, my Bolt+ got the update early this morning, almost a week after I put it on the priority list (Thursday). My ISP here in NY is Optimum (Cablevision). No love for my 3 minis yet. They went on the list at the same time.


2 days after the Bolt+ upgraded, and 8 days after putting them on the priority list, still nothing for my 3 minis.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Nothing with any of my TiVos either. I went back and entered them all into the priority list. But still nothing from even the ones I entered much earlier.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I did not register in the priority list, yet my Roamio received this update several days ago.


----------



## Taget (Jul 2, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> TiVo is clearly utterly uninterested in doing anything users would find useful unless they can think of a way to "monetize" it. Your own content going directly to your own TiVo? That's not going to be a revenue source :-(.
> 
> My new LG TV has a DLNA client that can play all my local content, plus all the other apps on the LG TV are faster and easier to use than the TiVo apps, so the TiVo gets used for cable TV and that's about it. Plus my new oppo UHD disc player also has just about every form of network connectivity you can imagine. It can play content from a NFS filesystem, a Windows style SMB share, and also via DLNA. Just two examples of folks who make products with the user in mind first.


I'm on a more primitive Premiere where the Tivo apps are a mere curiousity which one should look at only with extreme caution. But different devices have different strengths. My old LG TV actually does Netflix better than anything else. I have an older OPPO then you do but it is an absolute beast when it comes to DLNA. And I won't even get into the included Roku stick it came with and the quality of the Blu Ray player.

But the main thing that will make or break Tivo is the quality of it's DVR. With Amazon firesticks $50 that is the only thing that justifies even having one no matter how good it is at something else.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Nothing with any of my TiVos either. I went back and entered them all into the priority list. But still nothing from even the ones I entered much earlier.


I'm starting to think they may not actually be using the priority list for this rollout. This is the first time that I remember ever that I didn't get an update in the first wave when my boxes were on the list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

generaltso said:


> I'm starting to think they may not actually be using the priority list for this rollout. This is the first time that I remember ever that I didn't get an update in the first wave when my boxes were on the list.


I have one Roamio on the list. It received an update the next Friday. I have another Roamio not on the list. No update. Same story for Mini boxes: only the one on the list has the update, the other three have not.

It has been posted that they use ISP or some other criteria. I don't subscribe to that. I think it's a mystery and only TiVo knows when you will get the update.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It has been posted that they use ISP or some other criteria. I don't subscribe to that. I think it's a mystery and only TiVo knows when you will get the update.


Ya. That was me. When I called to ask why no update, the CSR put me on hold for 10 minutes while he spoke to engineering. When he got back to me, he confirmed my boxes were on the priority list, but he was told they pushed things out by ISP, alpha and some other criteria. Since only my Bolt+ got it and not my minis, so far, sounds like he got bad info.

Would be nice if Margret posted how the priority update works. Otherwise, maybe we can ask Ira, if he does another Q&A.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I have one Roamio on the list. It received an update the next Friday. I have another Roamio not on the list. No update. Same story for Mini boxes: only the one on the list has the update, the other three have not.
> 
> It has been posted that they use ISP or some other criteria. I don't subscribe to that. I think it's a mystery and only TiVo knows when you will get the update.


It's very odd. I know that they roll out updates in waves and it can take a month or more before all boxes get the update. But, for every update I can remember, the priority list was short enough that they would roll out the update to that entire list right away. The whole point of the list is so that people who want the update right away don't have to wait for the rollout waves. But this rollout doesn't seem to be treating the priority list the same way as it's been in the past. I know I'll get the update eventually, but when I had to turn off the left column again today it stung a little more knowing that there's an update out there that fixes that, but I can't seem to get it yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Y'all need to go outside and play in the snow . . . .


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I've had my Roamio Pro on the list for two days now and nada... I think the list is like a crosswalk button. It does nothing, but sometimes pressing it coincides with its normal cycle, so it seems like it works.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

My Roamio is (purposely) not on the update list and each time I check it hasn't updated yet (yay!). I'd rather let you guys do some beta testing before I get the update as things are running pretty well for me right now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Y'all need to go outside and play in the snow . . . .


Been there, done that. More white crap coming Tuesday. I hate snow. Just not enough to move to FL. We just had the warmest February ever, so I can't complain. [comments on climate change deleted]


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Y'all need to go outside and play in the snow . . . .


Just finish cleaning last nights snow off my solar panels does that count?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Been there, done that. More white crap coming Tuesday. I hate snow. Just not enough to move to FL. We just had the warmest February ever, so I can't complain. [comments on climate change deleted]


It's at times like these that I understand the appeal of Florida. Well, that and housing costs. And living at DisneyWorld.  


atmuscarella said:


> Just finish cleaning last nights snow off my solar panels does that count?


You're a good person and will live to a long age.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Been there, done that. More white crap coming Tuesday. I hate snow. Just not enough to move to FL. We just had the warmest February ever, so I can't complain. [ ̶c̶o̶m̶m̶e̶n̶t̶s̶ any meaningful action on climate change deleted]


Fixed that for ya to reflect the current status quo in our benighted land.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Where's Al when ya need him?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I noticed that an MRV Transfer from a Premiere to a Roamio or Bolt now gets SkipMode data on the Roamio or Bolt, I don't recall this happening in the Past.

SkipMode on the Minis now also works when the source is not the Host DVR, this change was made in 20.6.3, I believe.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That came with the previous software update, 20.6.3


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Finally got the new software. I had put my boxes on the priority list a few days after it opened but didn't get the new software until today.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Roamio, not on any list, received 20.7.1.RC2 this morning. No message, but my other Roamio didn't get one either.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

^ +1.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> Y'all need to go outside and play in the snow . . . .


Yay!!! Snow


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

They doing the minis last, I wonder? Over two weeks on the priority list, and still no love, as of this morning.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

All my Minis are on priority, none have been updated.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Been there, done that. More white crap coming Tuesday. I hate snow. Just not enough to move to FL. We just had the warmest February ever, so I can't complain. [comments on climate change deleted]


Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle all the way..
Chest, Nuts roasted on an open fire..

Nothing like a nice spring day with the birds singing waiting for the Ice Cream truck to pass by..


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Where's Al when ya need him?


His still swimming naked in middle eastern dollar bills from from the Current TV sale .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Software update information now on-line:https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Software update information now on-line:https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


What's a TiVo Mini 2?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

generaltso said:


> What's a TiVo Mini 2?


Sorry, I don't have a link. V1 is the old one, IR remote only. V2 has RF and IR remote. There may be other differences. (besides the faceplate).


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, I don't have a link. V1 is the old one, IR remote only. V2 has RF and IR remote. There may be other differences. (besides the faceplate).


Got it. I've never seen TiVo refer to that refresh as "TiVo Mini 2", but makes sense.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My Bolt got the update, day before yesterday. I don't remember what is different (D'oh!), but glad I don't have to think about that.

The Premiere in my bdrm still has no update, but I'm fine. It will happen. 

The only oddity about that is that, up to this point, my Premiere ALWAYS got the software updates a day to a day and half before the Bolt, or the other Premiere when I had the other Premiere in the living room where the Bolt is.

No 'thing' - I just tend to notice too many details.


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm noticing a random playback delay when skipping/FF'ing around in a recording, seems to affect mpeg4 channels on Comcast here. The screen either freezes for a second or two then resumes or you don't get sound for the same period then it resumes playing after a skip.
> 
> This is definitely new with the update, and just a minor annoyance. It also doesn't happen on every skip.


Received the update here, after forcing a connection because of the truncated program guide (up until 3/24). I see this problem as well; SF Bay Area Comcast/Xfinity subscriber and when scrubbing through any of the six cached tuners (I like catching up with programs that already started), the 2x and 3x FFWD >>/>>> speeds are described as constipated sluggish motion. It definitely was not like this pre-upgrade. Just another plus mark in the Rovi win column.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

generaltso said:


> What's a TiVo Mini 2?


The current version.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This is a new one for me - I'm right in the middle of watching Colbert (from last night) and my Bolt spontaneously restarts itself. This is a new one for me. I've read about people having different models that start restarting all the time. This one just got the software update the other day. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. 

Under VCM it has the last attempt/successful at December 31, 1969 at 4pm. I've seen that before - until the next connection and then it's right. Next service connection is in about 25 minutes. *sigh* I guess I'll just hope this isn't a another new normal. 

The only other weird thing is that I'm noticing that both of the Tivos I'm currently using had service connections this morning and they are both scheduled for another one this afternoon - even though I got both of them caught up (both are program info to Tues 3/28).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps it's time to check the yellow pages for "Exorcist"?


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

sharkster said:


> ...Under VCM it has the last attempt/successful at December 31, 1969 at 4pm...


12am UTC on 1/1/1970 is represented as zero in UNIX (and probably Linux). That works out to 4pm PST on 12/31/1969. In case you care :-D


----------



## RyanM (Mar 16, 2017)

First post here*

It looks like my Bolt updated at some point to 20.7.1 without me noticing; Mini is still on 20.6.3 and on the list.

I haven't seen this mentioned yet, but the issues with my Samsung 4k TV and UHD HDMI Color enabled now seem to have been "fixed" even though I do not see it mentioned on the essentials page. Explained here in the last few posts: Samsung 4K goes to Snow with the Bolt

Previously when UHD color was enabled, I would get random snow issues, and screen blinking whenever I would change channels. I noticed a handful of people on the web experiencing this as well. In all honesty, I hadn't checked this since last October, so maybe it was resolved in 20.6.3. Regardless, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Software update information now on-line:https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


Oddly, unless I missed it, it doesn't mention the Now Playing fix, where it forgets your settings. And we know they fixed it in this release.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Oddly, unless I missed it, it doesn't mention the Now Playing fix, where it forgets your settings. And we know they fixed it in this release.


Nor does it mention a couple of other fixes Margret noted in her release notes post.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

generaltso said:


> What's a TiVo Mini 2?


Most likely the Mini v2 that comes with a RF remote.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

generaltso said:


> What's a TiVo Mini 2?


Model 93000


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

wish_bgr said:


> Received the update here, after forcing a connection because of the truncated program guide (up until 3/24). I see this problem as well; SF Bay Area Comcast/Xfinity subscriber and when scrubbing through any of the six cached tuners (I like catching up with programs that already started), the 2x and 3x FFWD >>/>>> speeds are described as constipated sluggish motion. It definitely was not like this pre-upgrade. Just another plus mark in the Rovi win column.


This is the absolute worst garbage release in quite a long time. I agree about the sluggish FF/REW. Also they screwed up the delay in and out of Tivo Central more. Also problem in QuickMode when going back into a recording from Tivo Central, sometimes the audio is cut out for a few seconds.

Is this the crappy coding we can expect from Rovi? I would like to go back to 20.6.3 or maybe they chose the wrong "RC". I keep waiting for another update to fix what they screwed up.

*THEY ARE PATHETIC... *


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Premiere, not on list, received 20.7.1.RC2 this morning. Subsequent guide update extends it to 3/30. However, late night and news are still boiler plate. Should I mention TDS?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps it's time to check the yellow pages for "Exorcist"?


You may be right! Yesterday my bdrm Tivo went from being through 3/28 to being through 3/27. I don't think I've ever seen that!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> This is the absolute worst garbage release in quite a long time. I agree about the sluggish FF/REW. Also they screwed up the delay in and out of Tivo Central more. Also problem in QuickMode when going back into a recording from Tivo Central, sometimes the audio is cut out for a few seconds.
> 
> Is this the crappy coding we can expect from Rovi? I would like to go back to 20.6.3 or maybe they chose the wrong "RC". I keep waiting for another update to fix what they screwed up.
> 
> *THEY ARE PATHETIC... *


Really? I haven't noticed any operational issue and the release seems to correct quite a many issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> You may be right! Yesterday my bdrm Tivo went from being through 3/28 to being through 3/27. I don't think I've ever seen that!


I have seen it several times. Usually it happened if a restart was done. Also, I have seen a difference between the guide date in System Information and the actual guide end date. I'm starting become more concerned with quality than quantity now. When I check tvguide.com and it's up to date, but my TiVo still has generic content, I don't know who to blame.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> I have seen it several times. Usually it happened if a restart was done. Also, I have seen a difference between the guide date in System Information and the actual guide end date. I'm starting become more concerned with quality than quantity now. When I check tvguide.com and it's up to date, but my TiVo still has generic content, I don't know who to blame.


Ahhh, I see. That would make sense, since that Tivo got the update yesterday so I pushed it through and, of course, with a software update there is always a restart. Glad I don't have to call the exorcist (gawd, that movie still freaks me out. hehe).


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

generaltso said:


> What's a TiVo Mini 2?


Second generation with RF remote. TCD A93 000


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Finally able to force 20.7.1 to my 3 minis today, a week after my Bolt+. They went on the priority list two weeks ago.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

The Update fixed the fan issue. Since the last update my fan has been running full blast, now it's finally fixed. I knew it was a software issue, not hardware and this proves it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Premiere, not on list, received 20.7.2.RC2 this morning.


Typo? Should that be 20.7.1?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Typo? Should that be 20.7.1?
> 
> Scott


 fixed. Thanks. I had to restart a Mini this morning. No more games. The "Apps" looks so lonely all by itself.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I wish the S-P-S codes survived reboots.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Really? I haven't noticed any operational issue and the release seems to correct quite a many issue.


Seen a couple of random reboots on playback and FF/REW is broken if you get slow frame rates when you start it. Have to workaround by messing with FF/REW speeds and/or picking a slightly different point in the video to start trick play.

Also have seen random 2-3 second freezes on playback when skipping around a vid.

These are new with this release, I've only seen the trickplay issues on 720p channels so far (which is most of them on Comcast now).


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> Seen a couple of random reboots on playback and FF/REW is broken if you get slow frame rates when you start it. Have to workaround by messing with FF/REW speeds and/or picking a slightly different point in the video to start trick play.
> 
> Also have seen random 2-3 second freezes on playback when skipping around a vid.
> 
> These are new with this release, I've only seen the trickplay issues on 720p channels so far (which is most of them on Comcast now).


Thank you! We are not the only people who have noticed this. This seems to be new for ANY release I have gotten with the FF/REW problem. It has never been fast enough to begin with. I never have a random reboot, that would really tick me off, but I think I have experienced the freeze you are referring too, only very few times though.

I have been running between 98 and 100% since _someone_ has been invading TV time for almost 2 years now. I do not understand why more people do not have this problem. Maybe it is Roamio Pro specific?

I may shoot a little message to Margret during the week. I know my RP inside and out, and this is new and really needs to be fixed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Seen a couple of random reboots on playback and FF/REW is broken if you get slow frame rates when you start it. Have to workaround by messing with FF/REW speeds and/or picking a slightly different point in the video to start trick play.
> 
> Also have seen random 2-3 second freezes on playback when skipping around a vid.
> 
> These are new with this release, I've only seen the trickplay issues on 720p channels so far (which is most of them on Comcast now).


We're still MPEG2 here with Comcast so perhaps these are MPEG4-specific (Sounds like your location has migrated to MPEG4).

Scott


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

This update has done nothing to fix the app related issues with streams buffering. They promised 6 weeks ago that this fix would address Plex related buffering, but the every 5 second buffering remains. What are they doing?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

skisquash said:


> This update has done nothing to fix the app related issues with streams buffering. They promised 6 weeks ago that this fix would address Plex related buffering, but the every 5 second buffering remains. What are they doing?


Who promised that?!?


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Who promised that?!?


Technical team who currently has an open ticket/case.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, 2xFF is now really really terrible. Not only is it really choppy, but the JUMPBACK is terrible -- it goes way way way too far.

I admit I only use FF in a couple of places (if skip mode is available, I use it, otherwise I use 30 second skip to skip commercial breaks in most cases).. But especially for skimming through things like news shows (World News Now, or CNN buffered which I do a lot), 2xFF is (or rather was) a good speed to go through it.

Has anybody officially reported this to Tivo?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

mattack said:


> Yeah, 2xFF is now really really terrible. Not only is it really choppy, but the JUMPBACK is terrible -- it goes way way way too far.
> 
> I admit I only use FF in a couple of places (if skip mode is available, I use it, otherwise I use 30 second skip to skip commercial breaks in most cases).. But especially for skimming through things like news shows (World News Now, or CNN buffered which I do a lot), 2xFF is (or rather was) a good speed to go through it.
> 
> Has anybody officially reported this to Tivo?


I have not yet, but I have noticed choppy FF as well. I have not noticed the jumpback problem. I think they're trying to make it more stable. Sometimes, when I was 2x FFing and I encountered a local commercial, I could see it speed up to ~ 8x FF. Most of the time it would drop back to 2x FF once the commercial was done (i.e. one second), but sometimes it wouldn't and you would overshoot your show by a lot. It would only happen on certain channels with certain commercials.

My FIOS DVR 2x FF is choppy like the (new) Tivo software but it works. I don't know yet if those commercials still cause problems with the Tivo yet.

It could still be a bug, though. I don't know how that aspect of the code would get broken, but maybe Tivo is that incompetent.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

probably getting everyone ready for cloud storage?  Comcast new X1 boxes are cloud storage only and does something similar when FF/REW

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

sharkster said:


> Ahhh, I see. That would make sense, since that Tivo got the update yesterday so I pushed it through and, of course, with a software update there is always a restart. Glad I don't have to call the exorcist (gawd, that movie still freaks me out. hehe).


What's wrong with an exorcist? Sometimes that's the only way to get an unwanted houseguest to move out! Me I liked the exorcist and nothing scares me any more after my xwife and her parents....


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> probably getting everyone ready for cloud storage?  Comcast new X1 boxes are cloud storage only and does something similar when FF/REW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


All boxes seem to FF/REW choppy now. Spectrum/TWC's do that too, and even have the ~8x local commercial problem (but they recover).

There's one local commercial in particular that does this, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BobCamp1 said:


> I have not yet, but I have noticed choppy FF as well. I have not noticed the jumpback problem. I think they're trying to make it more stable. Sometimes, when I was 2x FFing and I encountered a local commercial, I could see it speed up to ~ 8x FF.


That specific issue is not new to this newest update. That issue happened before with different kinds of video streams, IIRC more often than not MPEG-4, though I could be wrong.

Though I did notice I have seen a few cases where the 2xFF was NOT as choppy (but I think it still had the newly-noticed-by-me jumpback problem). That was on at least some SD programs.. I record late night talk shows & some documentaries/reality shows in SD. Those still seem to at least usually 2xFF fine. But since HD is the big deal, it's strange that they messed that up so much.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

BobCamp1 said:


> All boxes seem to FF/REW choppy now. Spectrum/TWC's do that too, and even have the ~8x local commercial problem (but they recover).


I think they broke FF/REW for MPEG2 and MPEG4 in this update, I've seen the problem in both. If you get slow trickplay it will not work, will jump back to where you started. This is new and is channel format independent.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> I think they broke FF/REW for MPEG2 and MPEG4 in this update, I've seen the problem in both. If you get slow trickplay it will not work, will jump back to where you started. This is new and is channel format independent.


So far I've seen it on every single channel. I don't think I saw it at all before this update.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I haven't noticed the choppy FF problem but i rarely use FF or RW. If skipmode isn't available i use the 30 second skip.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I use skip and SM as well, but there are times that FF/REW are handy. And now they're buggy.

Sadly this is nothing new with Tivo, which oftens breaks something as it fixes something else in every release.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

slowbiscuit said:


> I use skip and SM as well, but there are times that FF/REW are handy. And now they're buggy.
> 
> Sadly this is nothing new with Tivo, which oftens breaks something as it fixes something else in every release.


I can see where it's still useful but the Sm and skip does severely cut down on the need for it in my experience so far.

Yeah but lets be honest that's not something mutually exclusive to tivo. That happens when cable companies update the software on their own boxes as well.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have found (and am increasingly annoyed) that most times you have to go to FF1 and then you can continue on to FF2+3 at once. The 30 second skip is ridiculous jumpy and slow now. It has never been like this before and I guess this is what we can expect from ROVI. Anyway, I have always said that their testers (if they have any) are deaf, dumb and blind. Also as I said before, they have sucked all the money out of us and could care less, in my opinion. SAD. I still love my Roamio Pro, but I live in a condo where Comcast Basic is in my maintenance and I have my own modem and phone ISP, so the price is right...

_*I GUESS RC2 WAS JUST NOT THE RIGHT CANDIDATE...*_


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Breaking one thing while fixing another is not a rovi thing at all. It's happened for every release I have seen well before the purchase.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

30-second _*skip*_ works as well as ever, i.e. instant jump of 30 seconds. I can't speak to 30-second _*scan*_. Never use it. Then again, I don't use FF or RW much either.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I tried the various fast forward speeds and 30 second scan on different live and recorded programs, in different resolutions, and I am having no issues with the new firmware. I have 2 base Roamios on Service Electric Cablevision that still uses MPEG2. I am wondering if those of you that are having these issues are using Comcast or one of the providers that have converted their feeds to MPEG4. I can see Comcast users having this issue as they are compressing the crap out of their MPEG4 channels that also have been converted to 720p.
I think it will best to post this info in the thread Margret has started for this new release and also include the cable company that you subscribe to.
20.7.1 Release Notes


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> I tried the various fast forward speeds and 30 second skip on different live and recorded programs, in different resolutions, and I am having no issues with the new firmware. I have 2 base Roamios on Service Electric Cablevision that still uses MPEG2. I am wondering if those of you that are having these issues are using Comcast or one of the providers that have converted their feeds to MPEG4.
> 20.7.1 Release Notes


Yes, it does seem to be on the MPEG4 channels and it also is sporadic, just like the REW/FF problems that seemed to have popped up in this release, at least from what I have noticed.

Maybe they should pay attention to Comcast customers more. Don't we have the most Tivos? I am just guessing about that...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Breaking one thing while fixing another is not a rovi thing at all. It's happened for every release I have seen well before the purchase.


So thats a good thing to say about Tivo, Inc, or is it Rovi? I think it is sad being in banking IT for many years, where you cannot make mistakes. It's called TESTING, TESTING, TESTING...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> So thats a good thing to say about Tivo, Inc, or is it Rovi? I think it is sad being in banking IT for many years, where you cannot make mistakes. It's called TESTING, TESTING, TESTING...


 He's not saying that it is a good thing, just that it didn't start with the merger.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I really wish people would stop referring to the 30-second scan forward as a 30-second skip. While both advance by 30 seconds, they are two different things and behave totally differently.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> I tried the various fast forward speeds and 30 second skip on different live and recorded programs, in different resolutions, and I am having no issues with the new firmware. I have 2 base Roamios on Service Electric Cablevision that still uses MPEG2. I am wondering if those of you that are having these issues are using Comcast or one of the providers that have converted their feeds to MPEG4. I can see Comcast users having this issue as they are compressing the crap out of their MPEG4 channels that also have been converted to 720p.
> I think it will best to post this info in the thread Margret has started for this new release and also include the cable company that you subscribe to.
> 20.7.1 Release Notes


Nope. I have FIOS (VHO 15a) and it happens on all my channels. It's choppier, like they're not displaying as many frames as they used to.

Also had my first bad "auto jump back to start of program" last night. That's the first time I've ever seen that in my Bolt.

I don't have 30 second slip problems. Haven't tried 30 second skip.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

BobCamp1 said:


> Nope. I have FIOS (VHO 15a) and it happens on all my channels. It's choppier, like they're not displaying as many frames as they used to.
> 
> Also had my first bad "auto jump back to start of program" last night. That's the first time I've ever seen that in my Bolt.
> 
> I don't have 30 second slip problems. Haven't tried 30 second skip.


I have Roamios and I also just use the native resolutions that are available, 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p24 for streaming. I have two 1080p kuros and I do not use 1080p60 on the Roamio.
I you are upscaling your feed then try just using the native feed of your channels and let the TV do the scaling. This is just a suggestion and I am not saying it will help but I am not seeing any of these issues at all. I have one Roamio going through my Onkyo receiver to my TV by HDMI and the other is hooked directly to my TV by HDMI. I have the receiver set to pass through so I am not doing any scaling in the receiver. The kuros do all the scaling.


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

My Tivo Roamio sound effects are all messed up since this update. I have Audio set to PCM Stereo and the HDMI goes into a Sony A/V receiver. The sound effects worked fine before this udpate, now some don't exist at all (e.g. when you press PLAY while Fast Forwarding), others are "clipped" and don't sound at all like they did (e.g. Fast Forward 1 typically sounds OK, Fast Forward 2 sounds clipped by >50% and Fast Forward 3 doesn't have any sound at all). I've tryed setting Audio to Dolby in the Roamio since I read that this update messed around with this, didn't change anything so I put it back to PCM Stereo. I think whenever the Roamio sends a sound effect now it is using some protocol other than the default PCM because my Sony A/V receiver flashes LINEAR PCM [48] which it only does when the sound mode changes.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

MichaelCoffin said:


> My Tivo Roamio sound effects are all messed up since this update. I have Audio set to PCM Stereo and the HDMI goes into a Sony A/V receiver. The sound effects worked fine before this udpate, now some don't exist at all (e.g. when you press PLAY while Fast Forwarding), others are "clipped" and don't sound at all like they did (e.g. Fast Forward 1 typically sounds OK, Fast Forward 2 sounds clipped by >50% and Fast Forward 3 doesn't have any sound at all). I've tryed setting Audio to Dolby in the Roamio since I read that this update messed around with this, didn't change anything so I put it back to PCM Stereo. I think whenever the Roamio sends a sound effect now it is using some protocol other than the default PCM because my Sony A/V receiver flashes LINEAR PCM [48] which it only does when the sound mode changes.


I have a Sony receiver too. All 'Linear PCM [48]' tells you is that it's a signal (uncompressed) utilizing Pulse Code Modulation sampled at 48 kilohertz. I selected Dolby Digital (heavily compressed audio) from most channels because that is what is present. I do not expect to hear any Tivo sound effects when this is enabled because my receiver is decoding Dolby Digital. Previously, If you had PCM Stereo enabled, then both the program's digital audio and your Tivo sound effects would be muxed together and sent at the same time. When Dolby Digital is enabled, you wouldn't hear the sound effects. If you are now receiving 'clipped' effects, that sounds like a digital audio mess to me. If you see 'Linear PCM [48]' that would now mean either your receiver detected a new audio signal from your Tivo or there was a momentary break in the existing PCM stream which could be now caused by envoking the sound effects. I bet it got broken with the enhanced screen reader. I'm just speculating of course.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Add me to the 'choppy FF' group. 

I was out of town for a week, came back to my boxes being upgraded to 20.7.1. Seemed like a bad dream as all of my Tivos feel 'broken'. Although there are a # of shows where I use skipmode, many still exist where I need to navigate with FF (i.e. Baseball Tonight now that Baseball's starting.) 

Looks like utter crap. Used to be relatively smooth.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MichaelCoffin said:


> My Tivo Roamio sound effects are all messed up since this update.


Try this. Go to TiVo Central. Wait a few seconds. Move down to Settings. Move Right. Wait a second. Move Right. If you move slowly do the sound effects work? Since the update, which fixed some PCM/Dolby problems, sound effects take a while to start when in PCM mode. Since my default is DD, I can perform several actions without a video window (putting me into PCM) before I hear sound effects. Or I can move slowly, like I'm using a Premiere.


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

brandenwan said:


> I have a Sony receiver too. All 'Linear PCM [48]' tells you is that it's a signal (uncompressed) utilizing Pulse Code Modulation sampled at 48 kilohertz. I selected Dolby Digital (heavily compressed audio) from most channels because that is what is present. I do not expect to hear any Tivo sound effects when this is enabled because my receiver is decoding Dolby Digital. Previously, If you had PCM Stereo enabled, then both the program's digital audio and your Tivo sound effects would be muxed together and sent at the same time. When Dolby Digital is enabled, you wouldn't hear the sound effects. If you are now receiving 'clipped' effects, that sounds like a digital audio mess to me. If you see 'Linear PCM [48]' that would now mean either your receiver detected a new audio signal from your Tivo or there was a momentary break in the existing PCM stream which could be now caused by envoking the sound effects. I bet it got broken with the enhanced screen reader. I'm just speculating of course.


I think that's probably exactly what is happening, instead of sending both the program audio and sound effects as PCM48, the sound effects are being sent some other way and my receiver is taking 1-2 seconds to "switch" between the two formats.

Interestingly, I have the same configuration at another house - except the receiver is a Pioneer VSX-523-K and everything is working fine. Maybe the Pioneer just handles the audio format "switch" instantly and the Sony takes a second or two? Either way, I wish Tivo A) didn't cause this problem; and B) would fix it right away.

PS: I have Screen Reader turned off in both locations.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

MichaelCoffin said:


> I think that's probably exactly what is happening, instead of sending both the program audio and sound effects as PCM48, the sound effects are being sent some other way and my receiver is taking 1-2 seconds to "switch" between the two formats.
> 
> Interestingly, I have the same configuration at another house - except the receiver is a Pioneer VSX-523-K and everything is working fine. Maybe the Pioneer just handles the audio format "switch" instantly and the Sony takes a second or two? Either way, I wish Tivo A) didn't cause this problem; and B) would fix it right away.
> 
> PS: I have Screen Reader turned off in both locations.


This works fine on my Onkyo NR609. So if it is working on your Pioneer and not the Sony then the problem will be with the Sony. I have my TiVo set for Dolby Digital but when my receiver is in HDMI passthrough while in standby, it will automatically send PCM stereo to the TV speakers. TiVo sounds work with out issue. When I bring the TiVo out of standby then the audio will switch to DD and I will have no TiVo sounds except when I enter one of the old SD menus in TiVo Central. All my channels are in digital on my cable system so the audio will be either DD 2.0 or DD 5.1. I did set the TiVo to PCM stereo and the TiVo sounds work fine but there is a tiny delay as it is being outputted from my center channel speaker.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Just in! Received the new arris 4k TiVo from my cable provider and noticed the firmware version is..... wait for it.....

20.7.1.RC8-USF-11-D69


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

JACKASTOR said:


> arris 4k TiVo


 ??

More info please. Maybe a new thread, this could be big news.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

jth tv said:


> ??
> 
> More info please. Maybe a new thread, this could be big news.


It's the TiVo that Cogeco is using now. It's the arris dcx900

https://www.cogeco.ca/web/resources/pdf/support/user_guides/tv/Arris_DCC900_User_Guide.pdf

If you want the specs link above.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> It's the TiVo that Cogeco is using now. It's the arris dcx900
> 
> https://www.cogeco.ca/web/resources/pdf/support/user_guides/tv/Arris_DCC900_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> If you want the specs link above.


Interesting, functionality wise it appears to be similar to a Bolt+ but there are some significant hardware differences. It has no Wifi or eSATA port, but adds an analog breakout cable port. Wonder what the USB ports are for? Dare we believe USB add on storage is coming?

One other thing I would say is that it certainly shows that TiVo is moving out of the hardware manufacturing business. Instead of releasing a version of the Bolt+ to MSOs they have gone with a third party manufacture.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would have been sweet if the Bolt looked like this Arris box. A much better looking design than the Bolt.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

jth tv said:


> ??
> 
> More info please. Maybe a new thread, this could be big news.


Probably this:
Arris DCX900 4K TiVo DVR


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Strange though the release for the arris Is RC 8


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

delgadobb said:


> Add me to the 'choppy FF' group.
> 
> I was out of town for a week, came back to my boxes being upgraded to 20.7.1. Seemed like a bad dream as all of my Tivos feel 'broken'. Although there are a # of shows where I use skipmode, many still exist where I need to navigate with FF (i.e. Baseball Tonight now that Baseball's starting.)
> 
> Looks like utter crap. Used to be relatively smooth.


My "jump back" in FF3 has always been hard to estimate. If I'm using it to skim past commercials, I can tell if it jumped back too far or not far enough, depending on whether I land on a commercial. But if I am trying to locate a spot in a program, it's impossible - can't tell if, when it lands, it landed too far back, or not far enough back. If it's too far back, that's okay - I can just wait for the content I want. If it's not far enough back, I am at a loss. Have no idea where I am in the content, and if I just let it play but the content is further back, I will never see what I'm watching for. Because of this, FF 3 is pretty much only useful for skipping over commercials, and for that I prefer to press the 30 second skim button 5 to 7 times, as most commercial blocks are 2.5 to 3.5 minutes.

Here is one I don't think anyone has mentioned:

REW 1 !!! Argh.

REW 1 is jerky beyond all reason. You can make it smoother by using the same trick others have found for FF 1 - switch to REW 2, then go back one notch to REW 1. The problem with this is, of course, the only reason to use REW 1 is to go back a small amount, and REW 2 will bypass what you are looking for. So - really, REW 1 is useless. In practice, I use Instant Replay, or sometimes Pause + Step Back. And quite often, some combination of Pause + Step Back followed by Step Forward (since Step Back goes back to the prior key frame).


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Just a screen shot of the new arris TiVo with the firmware. Hope that helps.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting, functionality wise it appears to be similar to a Bolt+ but there are some significant hardware differences. It has no Wifi or eSATA port, but adds an analog breakout cable port. Wonder what the USB ports are for? Dare we believe USB add on storage is coming?
> 
> One other thing I would say is that it certainly shows that TiVo is moving out of the hardware manufacturing business. Instead of releasing a version of the Bolt+ to MSOs they have gone with a third party manufacture.


Well I can try a USB hdd drive and see..


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

...and I had an unexpected reboot yesterday. I was just watching TV and hadn't used the remote in over a minute. First one I've seen since I got the Bolt last August.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm only seeing choppy FF/REW on H.264 recordings. Recordings from MPEG2 channels have been fine.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

BobCamp1 said:


> ...and I had an unexpected reboot yesterday. I was just watching TV and hadn't used the remote in over a minute. First one I've seen since I got the Bolt last August.


I had that happen on my bolt the other day as well. I wonder if there was a hidden tweak being applied or turned on?


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> ...and I had an unexpected reboot yesterday. I was just watching TV and hadn't used the remote in over a minute. First one I've seen since I got the Bolt last August.


Happened to me last night. I was playing back a recorded show, then boom - reboot. That is in addition to a reboot that happened a day or less earlier, while I was watching a show remotely on my iPhone. (All I knew is the iPhone app said I had lost the connection, but on a hunch I switched on my TV and observed a reboot was in progress. I thought the reboot was related to the streaming, but the second reboot sheds doubt on that theory.)

If TiVos reboot when we're not watching or recording, would we even know? I sure wouldn't. Who knows how many times a day our TiVos are rebooting?

Are there any diagnostic screens, or crash reports, that can be unlocked through special key sequences? Something that shows an error code regarding the last failure, or even something as basic as the date and time of the last restart?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> <snip> Wonder what the USB ports are for? Dare we believe USB add on storage is coming?<snip>


More likely they didn't remove them "just in case" they might be needed for something.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

IraF said:


> If TiVos reboot when we're not watching or recording, would we even know? I sure wouldn't. Who knows how many times a day our TiVos are rebooting?
> 
> Are there any diagnostic screens, or crash reports, that can be unlocked through special key sequences? Something that shows an error code regarding the last failure, or even something as basic as the date and time of the last restart?


If you're as obsessed as I am, I would know if a restart has happened. First is the observation (Info then Down) that all tuners will be on the same channel. Also, with cable, there is an entry in TiVo Diagnostics: Time Since OOB Tune Start. That's seconds since restart. In easier terms to understand but harder to access, is the cable card status. My Motorola M-Card display has Uptime in DDDD HH:MM. There are more internal logs kept, but I never found them informative.

Since 20.7.1 was released, I have had my first spontaneous restart a week ago. Last one was maybe two years ago. It was not related to recording, guide updates, or remote activity. I wasn't even watching the Roamio, but I heard it go silent.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

IraF said:


> If TiVos reboot when we're not watching or recording, would we even know? I sure wouldn't. Who knows how many times a day our TiVos are rebooting?


 I notice as soon as I start playing a show and using trick play functions. The SPSPS backdoor for enabling quick clear play bar resets with every reboot and has to be re-entered, so if the annoying play bar sticks around for a long time when using trick play I know right away a reboot has happened. What I wouldn't know is if perhaps the box rebooted multiple times since I last used it to play a recording. But certainly notice quickly if there has been a reboot.

I've had 1 spontaneous reboot a couple of days after 20.7.1 update, but none since.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

OOB Tune Start and Uptime - thanks! I'll check those.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

If a clear indication is all tuners same channel than I have had a few reboots since this iteration of firmware!


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

IraF said:


> If TiVos reboot when we're not watching or recording, would we even know? I sure wouldn't. Who knows how many times a day our TiVos are rebooting?





moyekj said:


> I notice as soon as I start playing a show and using trick play functions. The SPSPS backdoor for enabling quick clear play bar resets with every reboot and has to be re-entered, so if the annoying play bar sticks around for a long time when using trick play I know right away a reboot has happened. What I wouldn't know is if perhaps the box rebooted multiple times since I last used it to play a recording. But certainly notice quickly if there has been a reboot.
> 
> I've had 1 spontaneous reboot a couple of days after 20.7.1 update, but none since.


I also know as soon as I turn on TV, I use the on screen clock that also resets on reboots and have to re-enter the SPSPS code. I know a lot of people don't like the clock, but I do and also like the adjoining count down time for recordings along with the notice of a reboot.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> If a clear indication is all tuners same channel than I have had a few reboots since this iteration of firmware!


There are other ways of that happening besides a reboot so it's a possible sign of a reboot.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

morac said:


> There are other ways of that happening besides a reboot so it's a possible sign of a reboot.


Please elaborate on what other possible ways.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JACKASTOR said:


> Please elaborate on what other possible ways.


One way I know of is if all the tuners start recording suggestions. They will change back to the last tuned channel when done.

Another way is if the cable card resets for some reason.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

If I record 4 shows in a row on the same channel, and pad them all, TiVo selects a new tuner for each recording (even though you'd think it would switch back to the 1st tuner after recording the 2nd show on the 2nd tuner). So by the time the 4 are done, all 4 tuners are tuned to the same channel.

(I'm going to test this right now, in fact. It seems so stupid, maybe I'm the one being stupid.)

I pad all recordings, because I can't stand finding beginning and/or ends of programs attached to the wrong recording.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

IraF said:


> If I record 4 shows in a row on the same channel, and pad them all, TiVo selects a new tuner for each recording (even though you'd think it would switch back to the 1st tuner after recording the 2nd show on the 2nd tuner). So by the time the 4 are done, all 4 tuners are tuned to the same channel.
> 
> (I'm going to test this right now, in fact. It seems so stupid, maybe I'm the one being stupid.)


Turns out it is I who was stupid. I started with 4 tuners on separate channels, then recorded 4 shows in a row on the same channel, each with front and back padding. TiVo made the 1st recording, then set a 2nd tuner to the same channel to make the 2nd recording, then toggled back and forth between those 2 tuners, leaving the 3rd tuner and 4th tuner alone.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

IraF said:


> Turns out it is I who was stupid. I started with 4 tuners on separate channels, then recorded 4 shows in a row on the same channel, each with front and back padding. TiVo made the 1st recording, then set a 2nd tuner to the same channel to make the 2nd recording, then toggled back and forth between those 2 tuners, leaving the 3rd tuner and 4th tuner alone.


Think of it as educational. No stupidity involved.


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

MichaelCoffin said:


> My Tivo Roamio sound effects are all messed up since this update. I have Audio set to PCM Stereo and the HDMI goes into a Sony A/V receiver. The sound effects worked fine before this udpate, now some don't exist at all (e.g. when you press PLAY while Fast Forwarding), others are "clipped" and don't sound at all like they did (e.g. Fast Forward 1 typically sounds OK, Fast Forward 2 sounds clipped by >50% and Fast Forward 3 doesn't have any sound at all). I've tryed setting Audio to Dolby in the Roamio since I read that this update messed around with this, didn't change anything so I put it back to PCM Stereo. I think whenever the Roamio sends a sound effect now it is using some protocol other than the default PCM because my Sony A/V receiver flashes LINEAR PCM [48] which it only does when the sound mode changes.


Yay, 20.7.2 fixed this problem (FINALLY!).

Boo! 20.7.2 whacks Hulu - SD content is zoomed in regardless of your Aspect Ratio settings and chops off heads and feet!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you exit and turn off zoom while outside of the app?


----------



## MichaelCoffin (Nov 28, 2014)

Yup, I exited Huly and went to Settings -> Video -> Aspect Ratio and tried setting to Panel and Zoom, each time returning to Huly (it had no effect). Others are reporting this same problem and tried changing all Aspect Ratio settings and even Resolution settings (e.g. don't allow 1080 to try and force it into a lower resolution footprint), nothing has worked so far.


----------



## gmin (Dec 14, 2015)

With the new update it stopped asking to add time to live recordings. 

The setting to enable this feature is missing as well.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

My two Roamios still ask to extend live recordings (basic and plus), but you are right, I don't see the setting to set it anywhere.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

gmin said:


> With the new update it stopped asking to add time to live recordings.
> 
> The setting to enable this feature is missing as well.


TiVo model? For what did you set a recording? I just selected two different NFL games to record on my Roamio Basic and got prompted both times was prompted. However, when I created the recordings on the Roamio Pro *through* the Basic, I was not. Both on RC24.

Edit: Were you perhaps using a Mini?


----------



## gmin (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a roamio and a mini. They both have the new update. 

I setup about 4 live college football games to record this weekend. I was not asked to add time for any of them. It's possible that the guide for those shows are not detailed enough to say they will be "live" broadcasts. Therefore no request. Didn't have this issue last year.

I'll find a live show... ok.. trying to record the us open and it *does* ask me to add time. .. so i guess this is a *guide* issue and not a tivo issue.

The *old* help says there is a setting for turning this request on and off. It's not there anymore

Feature Request : It would be nice if the show's description would display if it is a "live" show.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Please post in the right thread, this one is for the old 20.7.1 update NOT the latest one.


----------

